# Support Louisiana Bill # 1226



## progers (Jan 22, 2006)

I would like to thank all the good people of Louisiana who are standing behind this bill and especially State Representative Mr. John Smith for getting this in this year. Not to mention all the folks here and at TNUSA who stood behind us earlier this year! :darkbeer: 

Please support LA Bill #1226
Description: Authorizes the use of crossbows during gun season in Louisiana

http://www.ussportsmen.org/Billtrack/detail.cfm?id=5440&cm=1


Happy Hunting! :wink:


----------



## PMantle (Feb 15, 2004)

No bill is needed. The commission can allow it at any time. They just haven't written a specific reg to do it yet.


----------



## willie (Jul 2, 2003)

So why did the governor veto the bill?

.


----------



## PMantle (Feb 15, 2004)

willie said:


> So why did the governor veto the bill?
> 
> .




Veto? When did it pass? The official site has no such action on it.


----------



## willie (Jul 2, 2003)

PMantle said:


> Veto? When did it pass? The official site has no such action on it.



Oooopsss!

In a hurry reading it and looked at the bottom of the page.. It said "governor veto" and "withdrawn".

Duh on me..sorry.

So what is the real status on this bill?


----------



## Engelsmung (Jan 12, 2005)

*legislature is out*

Since the La Legislature is out of session, and next year is a fiscal only year, it's dead until 2008. It was introduced late, and never got out of committee.


----------



## progers (Jan 22, 2006)

Engelsmung said:


> Since the La Legislature is out of session, and next year is a fiscal only year, it's dead until 2008. It was introduced late, and never got out of committee.



But it was introduced. :wink: 


It is only a matter of time. 2008 will give us more time to build the support. With hunting season just around the corner, it will be so much easier to catch all the hunters at the deer camps and gain their support. :darkbeer: 

If you don't want to hunt with one, then don't.


----------



## PMantle (Feb 15, 2004)

progers said:


> If you don't want to hunt with one, then don't.


Don't worry. No one will. All the prospective users will be using a firearm during that time.


----------



## progers (Jan 22, 2006)

PMantle said:


> Don't worry. No one will. All the prospective users will be using a firearm during that time.


Who knows. But people should have the right to make a choice if they want to. And besides, I have talked with a lot of people that said they would just because it would be something new and different. 


And maybe they can work that in to help save the NWR's or something. I seen that there were 6 in Louisiana. Man, that sux. I hope that you don't loose your hunting spot. I read that you hunted on one. There is one NWR up here by me. I have several friends that hunt it. I hope that somehow we can stop this from happening. :cocktail:


----------



## PMantle (Feb 15, 2004)

progers said:


> Who knows. But people should have the right to make a choice if they want to. And besides, I have talked with a lot of people that said they would just because it would be something new and different.
> 
> 
> And maybe they can work that in to help save the NWR's or something. I seen that there were 6 in Louisiana. Man, that sux. I hope that you don't loose your hunting spot. I read that you hunted on one. There is one NWR up here by me. I have several friends that hunt it. I hope that somehow we can stop this from happening. :cocktail:


I'd hate to see them closed, but the way they are being managed now, it really would not break my heart. When they were first opened, they were bow only with just a few black powder days that were during the week. Also, squirrel season ended when deer season began. Now, not only do you have to contend with squirrel hunters during the rut, but the increased muzzleloader and centerfire days have brought the deer numbers down to what a normal WMA would be. I am beginning to question why I drive past WMA's to get to these NWR's. It would be nice if they could go back to the old way on just one of the NWR's to give bowhunters one nice place to hunt.


----------



## progers (Jan 22, 2006)

Well, good luck to you. I am gonna notify my TNUSA representative that is out of Ft. Polk and let him know what is going on. At least try to get the word out to as many folks as possible.


Just curious, did Katrina and Rita have any effects on this from last year?


----------



## jkcckc (Dec 19, 2004)

*? what's this about ?*

Guys , 
Fill me in.I'll be back in LA in feb aof next year.


----------



## PMantle (Feb 15, 2004)

jkcckc said:


> Guys ,
> Fill me in.I'll be back in LA in feb aof next year.


Engelsmung covered it pretty well. Nothing will happen for a while. If you are talking about the refuge issue, then I'm afraid I just don't know. Only one in my area was affected, and I don't hunt there due to low deer populations.


----------



## jbwhttail (Apr 10, 2005)

*oops...........*

aint goin too well.....???


----------



## progers (Jan 22, 2006)

jbwhttail said:


> aint goin too well.....???


Actually, it's going better than expected. :darkbeer:


----------

